# Help Pat and Ava



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

As most of you know, our little Ava is very sick and still in the ER. She has been in ER since Sunday, April 16th, and her Vet bills are mounting. Many of Pat's and Ava's friends have started a GoFundMe page to help with her medical bills. If you can help, even a little, it would be appreciated. For those not on FB, here is the link for donations. 

And please pray and send positive thoughts that this special baby is better and can go home soon. Thank you.

https://www.gofundme.com/grrd6g-help-ava-get-better


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting this..done!:wub: I have loved little Ava from the first moment I saw her 7 years ago. For me, she is the epitome of Spoiled Maltese..will always love that sweet girl and her mama!:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Done, and sending healing prayers!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

I donated and reposted on Facebook


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think we have fallen in love with Ava even more through Pat's videos. She's given Ava a voice and such a cute personality. Ava is such a joy and its heartbreaking to know she is so sick. I'm glad the fund was set up to let Pat know that we are thinking of her.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I just saw on FB she's on her way home! Happy tears! That's all I know.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sherry - I just SW that on FB too. But Ava looks very peaked. I'm praying she continues to improve. Will wait for n update from Pat.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sherry - I just SW that on FB too. But Ava looks very peaked. I'm praying she continues to improve. Will wait for n update from Pat.


I think Ava will be just fine with all the tender loving care she is receiving. I don't think Pat would mind me posting Ava's Picture for those here who are not on Facebook. Pat posted this on Facebook a little while ago. 

Ava going home. I see happiness in this little one's precious face. Yes, she is tired ... but, she's going home. Home sweet home ... .


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Absolutley fantastic news for little Ava and Pat and family as well!! Get better sweet little girl!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank you all for being so wonderful! Geez, I feel like I've been in a spot light somehow or other since that darn hurricane hit us! ....for something or other. Normally I like being invisible....which I hope will finally happen very soon.

Ava came home tonight, she ate some food for me and now i curled up in the crook of my arm (her favorite place to be). 

We're all beat and heading for bed now, but I wanted to say thank you for all your prayers and the help with her bill...which totaled exactly $ 3,974.51. I would NEVER ask for anything, but I gotta tell you, after the past 4 or 5 years, it sure is nice to have this burden lifted from my shoulders. 

...is there a black cloud following me around??? 

Ava wheezes when she breathes and coughs some, but hopefully in a few weeks, she'll be back to normal....I hope. She dd eat, but not much.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I remember how exhausting it was when Luck was sick many years ago. Get some rest.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sweet dreams Pat, the vet said she should be much better in a few weeks, so that's really encouraging. I'm so happy that she's home with you and you don't have that burden of the vet bill.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - I think I can safely say that ALL of us will sleep better tonight knowing that she's home. :chili: :yahoo::tender:We will keep surrounding her in love and prayers and as for the money - your energy should go into Ava not the financial burden. You're always there for all of us and yes, you've gone through so much. Here's to more Life is Good times. Give Ava kisses from us and you all need to get some serious sleeptime in.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Pat - I think I can safely say that ALL of us will sleep better tonight knowing that she's home. :chili: :yahoo::tender:We will keep surrounding her in love and prayers and as for the money - your energy should go into Ava not the financial burden. You're always there for all of us and yes, you've gone through so much. Here's to more Life is Good times. Give Ava kisses from us and you all need to get some serious sleeptime in.


:goodpost:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> :goodpost:


yeppo, good post!


----------

